# [App][2.1+] Let your LED show your missed calls, SMS, Facebook, Whatsapp and all other!



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source:: 








https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ledblinker
http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/com.ledblinker/LEDBlinker-Lite

*★★★★★ All apps are now supported, click on the + button on top!!! ★★★★★*
★ (Homescreen) widget to clear all LEDBlinker notifications
★ User interface clean up and bug fixes

Let your LED show your missed calls, sms, Facebook or Whatsapp messages (if you don't have any hardware led, the screen is used).

Test your hardware LED light: Which colors are supported by your android device?

Hint: You don't need 'ROOT' access to use this app, like other apps in this category require!

And this app doesn't use internet permission, your data is SAFE!

Please try the lite version first to test the hardware led (on screen led is always working).

*Functions: *
* Let your LED show your missed calls and sms
* Battery status (LED lights up for low battery, < 10%)
* Google Mail (only paid version, LED lights up for new messages)
* Google Talk (only paid version, LED lights up for new messages)
* Social Network Overview (only paid version, LED lights up for new messages)
* Facebook messages (LED lights up for new messages)
* WhatsApp messages (LED lights up for new messages)
* gReader messages (LED lights up for new messages)
* Bluetooth messages (LED lights up for new messages)
* Alternative On-Screen-LED
* Autostart function after device reboot


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy easter to all!


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

★ New option vibrate permanently
★ User defined blink rate
★ Many improvments
★★★★★ All apps are now supported, click on the + button on top!!! ★★★★★


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

★ Bug fix
★ Whatsapp group notifications are now supported
★ GMail notifications get removed automatically when read at pc


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*New version is online:*

★ Random LED position for on screen LED added
★ Overview activated apps added (Menu button)
★ Bug fixes


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

New version is online:

★ Bug fixes
★ Notification sound for incoming notifications
★ Disable LEDBlinker function added
★ Translation updates (thx to all)

Pleaes like my facebook page








https://www.facebook.com/LedBlinker


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

New version is online!

★ Repeat sound option added
★ Repeat vibration option added

Please like and share! Thanks!
https://www.facebook.com/LedBlinker

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ledblinker


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Did you see the cool new video?


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Version 5.0 is online!

★★★ INDIVIDUAL SETTINGS (BLINK RATE, VIBRATION, SOUNDS, POPUP) FOR EACH APP NOW POSSIBLE (SEE 3 DOTS BESIDE APP NAME)!
★ Check your settings
★ Please checkout my latest app for free https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appoint.lite


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Please update to latest version 5.6.4, i have fixed a bug that could cause to loose all settings in LEDBlinker.*


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

A new version is online!
Here is the changelog:

★ New notification access for Android 4.3 (please enable it in settings-security!)
★ Please check out my other cool apps! https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Mario+Ostwald


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Searching for beta testers for cool new functions








https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...com.ledblinker


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ledblinker

✔ Contact specfic colors for WhatsApp possible!!!
✔ Save battery with pocket mode
✔ New option 'Color change' and 'Clear notifications' added (please check all settings!)
✔ Better Widget
✔ A lot of improvements, bug fixes and optimisations
✔ I would appreciate it if you rate my app at Google Play! Thanks!
✔ Take a look at my other apps https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Mario%20Ostwald


----------



## chrianne56 (Jun 19, 2015)

Merci pour la partage des informations.

_____________________________

coque galaxy s6 edge etui galaxy s6 edge


----------

